# Intensive Therapy: Buried Alive



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2010)

At first this seems like a really good idea and probably like to try it just for the helluva it. Yet, I dunno... the idea doesn't bug me or even send a shiver down me spine. ... Probably because I'm a caver and am used to being underground and at times in a tight crawl-way surrounded by tons of hard limestone rock... hell, I've been known to fall asleep in passages less than 8 inches in diameter. 
[yt]504ux0nROyQ&[/yt]

Would you try it?


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 4, 2010)

NO!

Nor would you find me sleeping in an 8" diameter passage either...  There's a little rule in physics about two things occupying the same space, and I'm pretty sure that fitting me into an 8" diameter would violate it.  By more than a little!


----------



## elder999 (Oct 4, 2010)

There are several Native American ceremonies where the subject (patient? participant?) is buried-often overnight.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> NO!
> 
> Nor would you find me sleeping in an 8" diameter passage either...  There's a little rule in physics about two things occupying the same space, and I'm pretty sure that fitting me into an 8" diameter would violate it.  By more than a little!


Heh... I can get into tighter stuff than that but either way... 
Think about how liberating it would be though. 
We mentally and subconsciously fear being buried alive because it equals death and still being alive and buried means that we haven't finished everything that we wanted or needed to do... 
It also over-rides many fears and coming out of the "grave" we should understand that everything else is nothing and are "reborn" anew. 

Imagine the possibilities for a Martial Artist.


----------



## teekin (Oct 8, 2010)

Caver, thinking you are going to die sucks. When you wake up and realise you are alive it is not a gentle thing. You SLAM awake with all the pain, panic and terror that you went down with. And then you start to fight to stay alive again until you are sucked back down into that dark pool kicking and screaming as the nightmare drags you under again.

 This gently being buried alive is a falsehood. The subjest knows he is safe and in no mortal danger. He is just biding his time. It's the same as you falling asleep in one of your caves.

Lori


----------



## Carol (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd rather get a hard workout on the trail, in the fresh air and sunshine.  That does more for me than sensory deprivation.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 8, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> Caver, thinking you are going to die sucks. When you wake up and realize you are alive it is not a gentle thing. You SLAM awake with all the pain, panic and terror that you went down with. And then you start to fight to stay alive again until you are sucked back down into that dark pool kicking and screaming as the nightmare drags you under again.
> 
> This gently being buried alive is a falsehood. The subject knows he is safe and in no mortal danger. He is just biding his time. It's the same as you falling asleep in one of your caves.
> 
> Lori


Very true, very true. Provided the person is secure enough within themselves that such a gentle burial would be more along the lines of a novelty. 
Yet with some folks... it can still bring on the tension build up to panic. 
Occasionally on my (cave) tours -- which is a very nice simple walking well lighted type tour I will get a person who suddenly feels the crushing weight of the mountain above us and has GOT TO GET OUT! A lady on my tour (yesterday as a matter of fact) started to do that... a few gentle kind words to her from me and the assurance of her male companion helped her get to the end, (see the beautiful waterfall - which made it all worth while for her) and back out in one piece and she was a noticeably changed person. 

So yeah the therapy offered here obviously isn't for everyone but I can see how it _could_ help a someone or three. Provided it's done properly.


----------



## wushuguy (Oct 8, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> This gently being buried alive is a falsehood. The subjest knows he is safe and in no mortal danger. He is just biding his time. It's the same as you falling asleep in one of your caves.
> 
> Lori




sometimes even knowing something is only going to last a short time, if it is really a fear one has, that can be a most excruciating wait. there are certain conditions i know where if place myself in that situation, i will go crazy, even can feel like going to die, no matter how much i tell myself it's only a short time, when in one of those situations, always feels so shocking... but i suppose if do it enough, then one can overcome those mental fears and blocks.


----------



## teekin (Oct 8, 2010)

It is still the _Wait_, which is different from _"The End". _Waiting is fine, it's a time to be still and reflect, to make plans for the future. The End means that you have no future, if you haven't done it by now it's just too damn  late.
 I think the idea is kind of neat but it's a lot like a sensory deprivation tank with a twist. 

Lori


----------

